# Can not start a new topic



## ethanz (May 29, 2018)

Here you go Don


----------



## Don Haines (May 29, 2018)

The button to start a new topic is missing for some people.....


For example, slclick sees this:






Yet click and I see this:





I have tried clearing browser cache, it makes no difference.

Cookies are enabled.

I have tried this on a desktop PC (windows 10), two different iPads, a windows 10 laptop, and a windows 7 laptop. None of them show the new topic button. 

I have tried Safari, Firefox, Google Chrome, and Microsoft Edge for browsers.... still no luck!

I have tried at home, at work, and at a friend's house.... still no button!


In so many words, HELP!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Admin US West (May 29, 2018)

Don Haines said:


> The button to start a new topic is missing for some people.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don, it should be ok now.

The issue was too many posts! For some reason, when those member groups with high post counts were created, they were based on a group that did not have permission to create new topics. I've fixed that. 

Two member groups containing 4 people were affected.


----------



## Click (May 29, 2018)

It's working for me. 

Thanks!


----------



## Don Haines (May 29, 2018)

Works for me now! 

That was fast! Thanks!


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 29, 2018)

Don Haines said:


> Works for me now!
> 
> That was fast! Thanks!



See, I told you it was because you didn't have enough posts...


----------



## Valvebounce (May 29, 2018)

Hey Neuro, aren’t you supposed to use the large winky emoticon due to being too subtle!  ;D ;D

Cheers, Graham. 



neuroanatomist said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > Works for me now!
> ...


----------



## ethanz (May 29, 2018)

Valvebounce said:


> Hey Neuro, aren’t you supposed to use the large winky emoticon due to being too subtle!  ;D ;D
> 
> Cheers, Graham.
> 
> ...



He should just put it in his signature


----------



## jprusa (May 29, 2018)

CR Backup Admin said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > The button to start a new topic is missing for some people.....
> ...


Can you check my group :}


----------



## slclick (May 29, 2018)

We're in groups? ???


----------



## stevelee (May 30, 2018)

I like the irony of a new topic entitled "Can not start a new topic."


----------



## Don Haines (May 30, 2018)

slclick said:


> We're in groups? ???



yes, according to the number of posts..... you know the "ranking" that comes with your name? like "Canon EF 300mm f/2.8L IS II".....

apparantly four people were affected....

There was Click in the group "Canon EF 1200mm f/5.6L" and there was myself, privatebydesign, and ahsanford in the group "Canon EF 800mm f/5.6L IS"...

It seems that Neuro was right..... I did not have enough posts


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 30, 2018)

slclick said:


> We're in groups? ???



I thought we'd been specializing in fighting them, for local charities.


----------



## Jack Douglas (May 30, 2018)

Oh, I get it, it's like a caste system.  I remember long ago wondering how I got that crummy camera by my name.

Jack


----------



## Orangutan (May 30, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> Oh, I get it, it's like a caste system.


Yes, and when you move to your "next body" you'll have a chance to advance to a higher caste.


----------



## ethanz (May 30, 2018)

Orangutan said:


> Jack Douglas said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, I get it, it's like a caste system.
> ...



I need to work at it then, I'm such a lowly noob at 7D2.


----------



## Nat_WA (May 30, 2018)

ethanz said:


> Orangutan said:
> 
> 
> > Jack Douglas said:
> ...



Don't you speak lowly of my cherished 7D2  ;D

 Don't we all love the humour and banter in CR... 

Wiebe.


----------

